# first hardware



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

:furious:Was having fun sawing this afternoon and ran into my first hardware two nails. With a fresh blade of course. And to add salt to the wound I was sawing "highly valuable cottonwood"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nails and sawblades don't get along very well. Sorry about the mishap man. It always sucks when this happens.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

How effective would a good metal detector be in finding nails and junk in the wood you are about to mill? Gary


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

At this point probably the blade sharpening is less expensive than a good metal detector and possably easier than getting it by the ways and means committe. Just surprised I got through this many blades and yard logs before hitting anything.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

A metal detector that is good enough to sense metal over 2" deep consistently without spending a lot of time slowly scanning is expensive.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Wood Player, there is always 2 sawing, you and "Murphy".
As far as a metal detector, I use a Garrett ACE 250.
Was about $200 online at kellyco and I routinely detect hardware 4-5 inches deep.
I also have found a 1 ct. diamond ring at a swimming area with it, along with some other valuables.
So it has MORE than paid fo itself.:thumbsup:

junkhound


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Junkhound:

If I had one of those, I would be looking for gold in the creeks at $1800 per ounce.


----------

